# Eltham Park North - Shepherdess Woods...



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

As it was the last day of the holidays and what a scorcher it was, I took myself to have a look at one of my old 'stomping grounds' from approx 45 years ago; Eltham Park North and Shepherdleas Woods :laugh:

The approach to the park, what a greeting....










Another view of the Crystal Palace tower...










From the same spot but turned 45(ish)-degrees....





















Shepherdleas Woods - These woods along with neighbouring Oxleas Woods, Castle Woods and Jack Woods have been here since the Ice Age left.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey, you are getting good with that camera - those a great pictures. The first & last are my favourites


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks Donald - I was wondering about pic 2 of the distant tower - I'm in 2 minds whether to edit out the bird that appears as a blob-in-the-sky. OK, it's part of the piccie but, it is a bit of a messy distraction :grin:


As I was wandering around the woods, I was expecting either Robin Hood and Co. or a couple of elves to leap out from behind a tree, it was so magical in there :grin:

One thing that did leap out and shout 'Take my picture please', was this spider's web-nest....











'New life from old'.....



















The end of the log....











I even managed to find some Bluebells... :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice Werebo .. looks like that camera has brought new life into you .. and a marvelous excuse for getting out of the house to do it .. beautiful pictures .. strange I don't remember the names you mention though .. as a nipper I was always out & about on my bike spending many years roaming around Thornton Heath, Grange Park, All Saints, Norwood Lake, Crystal Palace etc etc ..


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

These were taken at Eltham (more to the East), my 'haunt' from when we left Lee Green in '61 'til I left home whenever that was :grin:

I've always loved photography but always had cheap 'snap'py cameras 'til I got my 1st SLR Praktica BX-20, then I went overboard with lenses, accessories, filters and my own B&W 'dark-corner' (A spare cupboard-door across two chests of drawers :grin.

When my 55-200mm zoom lens died, I couldn't afford to repair/replace it then digital came in - That's when I got my Olympus Camedia, great at the time but very limited to what's around nowadays.

Mrs WereBo suggested she got me a camera for birthday/Christmas, more to get me off the PC all day/night and out and about more - It worked.... :laugh:


Some more from the wood...


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

WereBo said:


> Mrs WereBo suggested she got me a camera for birthday/Christmas, more to get me off the PC all day/night and out and about more - It worked.... :laugh:


are you sure it worked werebo .. I now spend as much time as ever on the PC and a hell of a lot more time out and about :laugh: result being that Mrs D_F sees even less of me which is not exactly what she was hoping for!!! :laugh:

and some more beautiful shots above .....


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey, WB! you are getting some cracking stuff. In particular, I like the bluebell path and the trees/woods.

When I am in woods, I have taken to looking for places where I can shoot through the trees and foliage to the sun. Trying to get that special 'glow' of the light penetrating the leaves.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

DonaldG said:


> When I am in woods, I have taken to looking for places where I can shoot through the trees and foliage to the sun. Trying to get that special 'glow' of the light penetrating the leaves.


Doesn't that require a certain amount of humidity Donald ? I have seen that effect in Photo's but rarely in real life and thought it required a damp early morning sunny day to get the effect.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

No humidity required - shoot toward the sun but ensure that the sun is obscured by the trees/foliage.

Any time of the day but to get that special richness, try the 'golden hour'...(in the hour after sunrise and the hour before sunset)


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

perhaps then it was that Golden hour that I remember . I seem to remember the sun not being too high in the sky and a tendency to see "a mist" where the sun shone through .. all noted from the contents of photo's as i said earlier since I have never had the opportunity as yet myself .. and I have been hoping


----------

